# I Grow dwarf baby tears hc Cuba easily , this is how



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

So, the secret is CO2, good flow, light and fertilizer?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Everywhere I see it feels like people think it’s impossible to grow dwarf baby tears hc cuba.
> 
> This is my secret and it works
> 
> You need co2 , medium lighting


To be honest, I don't think that's much of a secret. HC is very commonly grown by most here without issue as long as their using co2 and medium light. Powerhead optional.


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

I even grow it with high light and co2! Grows like a damn weed...now the hard part is keeping up with pruning...cause I'm kinda lazy sometimes....


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

i thought the secret ingredient was love


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

he's saying the secret is getting the co2 bubbles to get in contact with the leaves?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

StrungOut said:


> he's saying the secret is getting the co2 bubbles to get in contact with the leaves?


Not really:



[email protected] said:


> Everywhere I see it feels like people think it’s impossible to grow dwarf baby tears hc cuba.
> 
> *This is my secret and it works*
> 
> ...


Although I am a fan of co2 bubbles hitting the leaves, certainly it's not necessary to grow HC carpets since reactors work as well. 
I also have never used a powerhead to blow leaves to the other side of the tank and have grown some thick, rich and clean HC carpets.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

houseofcards said:


> Not really:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats he saying then?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

StrungOut said:


> Whats he saying then?


It's right there in black and white. Read it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes that’s what I’m saying your baby tears need to get in contact with the co2 bubbles or go near I have a powerhead the size of a quarter in my 20 Long it sprays all the bubbles across the tank , you can’t have the diffuser just release the co2 bubbles upwards it needs to go everywhere , on my 8 gallon I have the diffuser next to the internal filter so it sprays the bubbles everywhere , trust me u will see it grow I don’t fertilize all I did was put root tabs 2 years ago , and once a month I put liquid fertizer but then I tested I removed that powerhead and the baby tears stopped spreading


----------



## Alonso14 (Feb 5, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Yes that’s what I’m saying your baby tears need to get in contact with the co2 bubbles or go near I have a powerhead the size of a quarter in my 20 Long it sprays all the bubbles across the tank , you can’t have the diffuser just release the co2 bubbles upwards it needs to go everywhere , on my 8 gallon I have the diffuser next to the internal filter so it sprays the bubbles everywhere , trust me u will see it grow I don’t fertilize all I did was put root tabs 2 years ago , and once a month I put liquid fertizer but then I tested I removed that powerhead and the baby tears stopped spreading


I will try with the power head next Friday hopefully I got better results


----------



## Alonso14 (Feb 5, 2018)

*need a big help with HC*



houseofcards said:


> To be honest, I don't think that's much of a secret. HC is very commonly grown by most here without issue as long as their using co2 and medium light. Powerhead optional.





Houseofcards I will appreciated if you tell me what I am doing wrong here is my info if you need more let me know I have try multiple time and at the end all the HC melt or get some algae


Tank: 120g Length x Width x Height 60x18x24
Light: 2 kessil A360we 6hours of photo period
Co2: 20lb CO2 tank with single stage co2 regulator SR aquaristik
Filter: Fluval 306 connect to CO2 reactor 3bps or 4bps
Fertilizer: I try to keep 10 to 1 ratio between Kno3 10ppm and KH2PO4 1ppm nothing of K2SO4 for now run out
substrate: Prodibio AquaGrowth Soil use 4bags I have 2. 1/2 inch of substrate all over the bottom of the tank 
Temperature: Marineland 300 watts heater It is set at 75f no thermometer I need to get one 




The PH is 6 or lower well drop checker is green I don't know what else ... to tell you let me know if you need more info
look forward for some advise


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Alonso14 said:


> Houseofcards I will appreciated if you tell me what I am doing wrong here is my info if you need more let me know I have try multiple time and at the end all the HC melt or get some algae
> 
> 
> Tank: 120g Length x Width x Height 60x18x24
> ...




I think you may be lacking CO2, a few members on here are estimating ~10 BPS of CO2 in a 120g tank. 

How’s the light spread with 2 kessils? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alonso14 (Feb 5, 2018)

Quagulator said:


> I think you may be lacking CO2, a few members on here are estimating ~10 BPS of CO2 in a 120g tank.
> 
> How’s the light spread with 2 kessils?
> 
> ...



thanks for the quick response let me add some pic


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Alonso14 said:


> thanks for the quick response let me add some pic




I would start by slowly increasing the CO2 levels, and ensure that the HC is somewhat near the centre of the light source 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alonso14 (Feb 5, 2018)

Quagulator said:


> I would start by slowly increasing the CO2 levels, and ensure that the HC is somewhat near the centre of the light source
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can increase more I have no fauna in the tank for now until I don't get a good carpet of HC 
but that pic is just a reference for the light the actual hc that I have there is really in pretty bad shape I am buying more on Friday most likely will be emerged


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I agree with @Quagulator that 3-4 BPS on a 120G doesn't seem like a lot of co2. Do you know what the degassed PH is? Usually a 1.0 PH drop is a good goal to aim for. What is your KH?


----------



## Alonso14 (Feb 5, 2018)

houseofcards said:


> I agree with @Quagulator that 3-4 BPS on a 120G doesn't seem like a lot of co2. Do you know what the degassed PH is? Usually a 1.0 PH drop is a good goal to aim for. What is your KH?




As soon I get home I will give you the KH update. When you say Degassed PH your talking about the PH reading after every time that the photo period ends and the selenoide is turn Off?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Alonso14 said:


> As soon I get home I will give you the KH update. When you say Degassed PH your talking about the PH reading after every time that the photo period ends and the selenoide is turn Off?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the "normal" pH of your tank with 0 CO2 saturation. Then check when the CO2 is at it's peak and see what the total pH drop it. Many aim for a 1.0 drop, so from 7.5 to 6.5 for example.


----------



## Alonso14 (Feb 5, 2018)

Quagulator said:


> Yes, the "normal" pH of your tank with 0 CO2 saturation. Then check when the CO2 is at it's peak and see what the total pH drop it. Many aim for a 1.0 drop, so from 7.5 to 6.5 for example.




Perfect so i already have the bubble counter set at 10bps so I have to do a Ph test before the gas is on and another after the gas is off to see how much it drop

I am afraid that the API test that I am using don’t test below 6ph


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Alonso14 said:


> Perfect so i already have the bubble counter set at 10bps so I have to do a Ph test before the gas is on and another after the gas is off to see how much it drop
> 
> I am afraid that the API test that I am using don’t test below 6ph
> 
> ...


You must be a heck of a lot better of a counter than I am

Bump:


Alonso14 said:


> Perfect so i already have the bubble counter set at 10bps so I have to do a Ph test before the gas is on and another after the gas is off to see how much it drop
> 
> I am afraid that the API test that I am using don’t test below 6ph
> 
> ...


You must be a heck of a lot better of a counter than I am


----------



## Alonso14 (Feb 5, 2018)

Quagulator said:


> You must be a heck of a lot better of a counter than I am
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...




Lol no I just estimated. All that I see is a full column of bubbles going up jajaja...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alonso14 (Feb 5, 2018)

houseofcards said:


> I agree with @*Quagulator* that 3-4 BPS on a 120G doesn't seem like a lot of co2. Do you know what the degassed PH is? Usually a 1.0 PH drop is a good goal to aim for. What is your KH?



well I test the KH with the API test that I have, and I never saw the blue. As soon I drop the 1st drop was a pale yellow never sow change from blue to yellow. So I test the tap water to see if am doing something wrong and the tap was at 4KH change from blue to yellow at 4 drops
drive me crazy 
and the PH was at 6 but this test kit stated that the lowest it can go is 6ph if you have lower PH will show yellow cause 6ph is the lowest that can read so basically after the gas turn of will be definitely lower but no idea how low can go...


I don't know what to do:frown2:


----------



## Jbascones (Oct 5, 2018)

You can also place the powerhead on the opposite side of the diffuser. The waves the powehead makes creates a downflow current, making the bubbles of the diffuser go down and around back towards the powerhead and vise versa. Thats how you circulate your tank.


----------

